

Motorola launches Project Ara to modularize phone hardware  - hansy
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/29/modular-smartphones-arent-so-crazy-now-motorola-gets-in-on-the-action-with-project-ara/

======
sheikhimran01
This is the future of computing and mobile devices.

------
transfire
Very awesome.

